# hunter class stabilizer.



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes absolutely as long as it oy has one point of attachment to the bow


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

As long as you are within a 12 in. all the way around....IBO legal
ASA has a 6 in. back bar rule I believe.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

ahcnc said:


> View attachment 2172018
> 
> As long as you are within a 12 in. all the way around....IBO legal
> ASA has a 6 in. back bar rule I believe.


Are they strict about this rule? Would you be disqualified for having a 14 imch one?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

You have to be within 12 in from where everything mounts into the riser. Take a 12 in piece of string.. if your stabs are within this circle..in both directions..you are IBO legal. I wouldn't risk being over 12 in....someone WILL call you out on it..and you would be DQ'd.
(Or put to shame on AT!!!):wink:


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Does ASA allow the back bar to be mounted lower on the riser?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe so..as long as you are no longer than 6 in. from backside of riser?? Maybe an ASA guy will chime in on that one!!


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

soonerboy said:


> Does ASA allow the back bar to be mounted lower on the riser?


Yes, can not extend beyond 6 inches from the back of the grip, this is measured straight back, so you can angle your stab down and stay within the rules,


----------



## BBack (Mar 14, 2013)

atennishu said:


> Yes, can not extend beyond 6 inches from the back of the grip, this is measured straight back, so you can angle your stab down and stay within the rules,


Would you measure from the deepect part of the grip?


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

My ASA Rig, perfectly legal.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

BBack said:


> Would you measure from the deepect part of the grip?


No, its from the furthest back toward you point of the grip, like at the heel of the grip,


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

When in doubt, read the rules


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I believe asa says if you come off the front of the bow it can be as long as you want as long as it don't stick out 6in from the grip. If you come off the back of the bow it can't be more than 6in from point of attachment.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

CarbonExtreme said:


> View attachment 2172069
> 
> 
> My ASA Rig, perfectly legal.


That's a hunter class legal setup?


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

bighunterguy said:


> That's a hunter class legal setup?


Sure is, keep in mind though the back bars don't go back past 6 inches of grip. The angle of the picture makes it look like they do.


----------



## Trueflight1 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Trueflight1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Section b states no more than six inches from bottom of the grip that guy that says his is legal would be pushing it big time


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Hunter class should be a setup that you would in reality, hunt with... 
Do you hunt with side bars?


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

apache64D said:


> Hunter class should be a setup that you would in reality, hunt with...
> Do you hunt with side bars?


I was gonna say the same thing lol when I hear Hunter class I see camo bows with hunting equipment. My buddy won his entire class and series last year with a camo bowtech invasion with a camo limbdriver lol he had just a basic camo stab too. Too each their own.


----------



## Trueflight1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I hunt with a single side bar myself I think its becoming more common


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

apache64D said:


> Hunter class should be a setup that you would in reality, hunt with...
> Do you hunt with side bars?


I hunt with a 15" bar out the front and a 10" bar out the back. All camo of course though.


----------



## cotterman4488 (Jan 8, 2015)

i use the same bow for both ASA and IBO. IBO u must attach your back bar off the front of the bow ( AKA one point of attachment ). ASA you can have 6" off the back of the furthest part of the grip. now the 6" is a straight line towards your D loop so to make this point extreme you can have a 20" back bar and point it at the ground as long as it don't extend 6" away from the bow. below is the set up i use for ASA & IBO. my bar is a 8" bar with 5 weights on it ( so around 12" with quick detach and weights ) but is %100 ok to run in both


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

How do you guys find a balance? I see stabs in all different directions and stacks of weights. Can you really tell the difference by adding 1 more ounce of weight on the back after having say 6 ounces there already? Also with infinite sidebar adjustment how do you figure to run it down, up or over?


----------



## cotterman4488 (Jan 8, 2015)

yes u can tell a huge difference. for me it is all about how my bow holds. i want my bow to hold with little to no pin movement. it takes me around 400 \ 600 arrows to find out what i like best. i get it close to where i think i will like it and go from there. for example you are holding on your target and you keep dropping low and u are having a hard time holding your pin as high on the target and long as you want. you can do a couple different things. one add weight to back bar. two take weight off front bar. three move the back bar up. ETC ETC..... next if u are having trouble keeping your bow level in your hands while at full draw. say your bubble on your sight is on the far right side. move your bar away from your bow to help counter that until you find the point where you hold dead leave without thinking about it. and you can go on and on and on with different ways your pin and or sight hold. best thing to do is play with it. the way i have mine mite not work at all for you. take your time and try to make sure your bow is the best it can be. and don't be afraid to move it around but always know where the last setting was. you mite like the way it holds move one thing and hate it so you want to be able to move it back easy. then you mite like the way it holds move one thing and bam you love it ..


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Cool thanks. I'm gonna put the bee stinger setup on my rival when it shows and see how it goes.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

apache64D said:


> Hunter class should be a setup that you would in reality, hunt with...
> Do you hunt with side bars?


My dad hunts with a side bar.... he has a natural habit of having a cant to the bow so we put a side bar on the opposite side he cants to force the bow back over. 

There are a lot of guys that hunt with a side bar. 

Its becoming more popular


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

CarbonExtreme said:


> View attachment 2172069
> 
> 
> My ASA Rig, perfectly legal.


From that angle of pic you look like your pushing it... if your measuring from where your palm hits the grip you are way over the 6" if your measuring from the Riser bridge it looks like its real close.

Looks like your shooting a hoyt pro edge... 7" brace height from the grip to roughly the end of the string stop. that stabs look like they are pretty close to the end of the string stop.


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Its legal, its the angle of the picture thats making it look at that way..but I will say there is less than 1/8th inch left.


----------

